# help with birds?!?!?!



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

what is the sure fire way to keep herons away from our pond because they keep eating our fish..plz help

ty


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

String lots of fishing line over the pool. That keeps 'em out fairly well.


----------

